# Nach Bios-Update kein 133/133 FSB mehr möglich



## christoph_hro (13. Mai 2004)

Also folgendes Problem:

Vor gut zwei Wochen hab ich mir von Samsung die 160 GB Platte SP1604N geholt. Da ich ein Elitegroup K7S5A hab, welches so große Platten standardmäßig meiner Meinung nach nicht unterstützt, hab ich ein Bios-Update mit dem neusten Bios gemacht.
Nun noch was zwischen eingeschoben:
Ich muss im Bios manuell den DRAM/CPU FSB auf 133/133 stellen, damit er meinen AMD XP 1800+ auch richtig erkennt. Belasse ich es bei standardmäßigen 100/100, dann ist es nur ein Athlon 1150 MHz.
Vor dem Bios-Update ging das alles bestens, jetzt (also danach) kommt er nicht einmal zum ersten Bild (wo ich Entf fürs Bios drücken kann), geschweige denn piept er... Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

MfG christoph_hro


----------



## gothic ghost (13. Mai 2004)

Das ist schlecht, da brauchst du wohl ein neuen Bios......?
mir fällt die Bezeichnung nicht ein, tja  ähm rufe den Support
an. vielleicht schicken sie dir eins, ist mir mal passiert.
Ach ja, du wirst das BIOS zerschoßen haben.


----------



## benni_wue (14. Mai 2004)

http://www.ocworkbench.com/2002/ecs/k7s5aguide/

schau da mal ... hatte das selbe problem wie du nach bios update hab nen OC-Bios fürs k7s5a druff gemacht und alles gayt wieder =)


----------



## christoph_hro (14. Mai 2004)

des schaut gut aus, werd ich mal machen, thx!


----------



## christoph_hro (14. Mai 2004)

ich hab das Board mal mit dem nicht-standard Bios geflasht (http://www.ocworkbench.com/2002/ecs/k7s5aguide/ )

Jetzt hab ich ne Performance-Steigerung um 55 MHz auf 1200 MHz bei 100/100 erreicht, bei 133/133 stellt er sich aber immer noch tot. 112/112, 166/166 und andere FSBs hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ich will erstmal den standard zum laufen kriegen...

MfG christoph_hro


----------



## Goofman (16. Mai 2004)

Hi Christoph

Aber pass mit den Revisionen auf! So viel ich weiß gibt es 4 verschiede K7S5A's.
Das erste mit Rev 1.0, dann Rev 3.0 (steht bei mir rum, auch mit 160GB Platte und läuft gut) ,dann noch ein K7S5A+ und irgendwie noch eins, das mir gerade entfallen ist... 
Wenn es dann doch nicht funzen sollte, dann vllt doch wieder das alte drauf machen...

Hast du schon versucht, deine RAM-Timings etwas runterzuschrauben?

Mfg Niky


----------



## christoph_hro (17. Mai 2004)

mit den RAM Timings hab ichs noch nicht probiert. Zu den Revisions... Wenns die falsche *.rom-Datei ist, dann flasht er das Bios nicht, deswegen sollte es da nicht der Fehler stecken.

Christoph


----------

